# French tolls update



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I am going to Clouey (Bassin d' Arcachon) next month with a much smaller Motorhome than my previous one. This one is GVW 3300. I will be towing a trailer. Will I notice much difference in the toll charges I paid with my previous 6 ton RV? 

Also is it possible to purchase all the tolls required in one go rather than pay at every one? 

One last question (for now!) did I read somewhere that there is a discount for blue badge holders or did I just dream it?!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think you'll find most of the answers here Invicta:

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.htm?lang=en

Good to see you back on the forum again

G


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,ve found the blue badge thing is at their discression some will some wont I don't think all the toll roads are owned by the same company . the thing is now lots of the toll stations are automated.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Invicta said:


> I am going to Clouey (Bassin d' Arcachon) next month with a muchif smaller Motorhome than my previous one. This one is GVW 3300. I will be towing a trailer. Will I notice much difference in the toll charges I paid with my previous 6 ton RV?
> 
> Also is it possible to purchase all the tolls required in one go rather than pay at every one?
> 
> One last question (for now!) did I read somewhere that there is a discount for blue badge holders or did I just dream it?!


Get a Sanef toll tag www.saneftolling.co.uk makes life much easier especially If you have mobility problems.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes 
No
Maybe - IF the vehicle is adapted for disabled use NOT just used by a Blue badge holder.*

*That is my understanding of the situation as described below.


> Category-2 vehicles adapted for disabled people priced as Category 1:
> 
> - Request category-1 price from personnel at attended tollgate lanes
> - At automatic tollgates, call assistance using interphone


But as to how they check ,if they do at all, I don't know.

Would an autobox be enough? Or are special controls etc. needed?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As regards the reduction for Blue Badge holders, IMO you are unlikely to get it UNLESS your MH has been specifically adapted with e.g ramps or a lift for a wheelchair or special access to the shower AND it lists on the registration (V5 in the UK) that it is "Disabled" - they expect the specific adaptations to be listed too (which they never will be on UK vehicles).

You then have to go to the booth and use probably the communication system to negotiate it (great if you have mobility problems), there is usually a manned booth if there are multiple booths, but if only one or two there is rarely anyone there.......

IF you can get that discount (or perhaps get a written agreement before you go) then you should be able to go through as a car i.e. Class 1 not Class 2 as a Camping Car (MH) normally would be if under 3.5t and less than 3.0m high. 

You cannot buy a ticket for the whole journey in advance, the easiest way is to get a SANEF tag which then direct debits from a UK bank account (w.e.f. last year), you can then negotiate with SANEF when you take the tag before use (delivered by post I believe). Once you have registered it with them as "disabled" (if the V5 shows it), then you should get that applied every time it is used.

BUT it does not always go quite like that as the autoroute companies are not always very willing to allow it - hence why talking to SANEF is the best way......

I hope that makes sense, we havea tag from ALIS which is cheaper BUT you have to use a French bank account.

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dave

You cannot register your tag as disabled I checked with them and as they quite rightly point out it could then be used by anyone in any vehicle.
They also informed me your vehicle has to have major adaptations and be registered as disabled.
I have heard of people getting a reduction by just producing a blue badge but I guess this is down to your ability to negotiate similar to getting your toll reduced when your over 3m tall.

But I will say their system works very well and the other day I ordered a second tag on my account at about 3pm, paid for the standard postage and received it the next morning.

James


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Yes
> No
> Maybe - IF the vehicle is adapted for disabled use NOT just used by a Blue badge holder.*
> 
> ...


I do carry my electric wheelchair in my Rialta but it has not been adapted to do so. The removable cover over the shower is used as a ramp to get it in and out of the Motorhome. Of all the Motorhomes I have had over the years this one is positively the best for carrying a wheelchair. The entrance is much lower and the width of the door is just right to get the wheelchair through it. Could have been designed to take a wheelchair! The only drawback is that I cannot get the wheelchair in and out of the Rialta by myself unlike the motability car I have that has a built in ramp at the rear. Concessions for blue badges is a minefield, some tolls in the UK acknowledge the blue badge ie the bridge into Wales while the Dartford crossing only acknowledges vehicles that are road tax exempted like my mobility car. Parking in car parks at hospitals and council car parks is another minefield. Some only allow three hours free while others allow 24 hours. As I said, Blue Badge concessions are a minefield!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If your new Motorhome is over 3m you may have an issue with tolls and will be charged Automatically Class III.

Notes from Autoroutes website state...

- Vehicles with 2 axles:  
- A total height equal to or greater than 3 meters 
- A GVW exceeding 3.5 tonnes

Are charged as Class III.

We are over 3m. I simply press the assistance button and "ask" in French for class II.

A Class III Ticket of around €28 comes dow to around €22

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Invicta said:


> As I said, Blue Badge concessions are a minefield!


I am so pleased you (like me) see the advantages as "concessions" which of course they are.

However I frequently meet Blue Badge Users who are under the impression the concessions are "rights" - it seems they have never, ever, read the explanatory booklet that comes with the Badge.

I do wish 90% of the BB users in our local towns would read (and understand) the booklet.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

To put costs difference.

Calais to Cote D'Azur is around €148 Class II €220 Class III


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My Winnibago Rialta is 2.66 metres high, 6.70 metres long and GVW 3.300 kg so what class with this be on the French Toll roads? We will be towing a trailer max weight 750kg so presumably this will incur additional costs.

Got a good deal on the P and O ferry crossing, Dover to Calais, motorhome and trailer + 4 adults, £135 return so got off lightly there!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Invicta said:


> My Winnibago Rialta is 2.66 metres high, 6.70 metres long and GVW 3.300 kg so what class with this be on the French Toll roads? We will be towing a trailer max weight 750kg so presumably this will incur additional costs.
> 
> Got a good deal on the P and O ferry crossing, Dover to Calais, motorhome and trailer + 4 adults, £135 return so got off lightly there!


Invicta, Your avatar looks like you are being cheered at a Labour Party conference !


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

teemyob said:


> To put costs difference.
> 
> Calais to Cote D'Azur is around €148 Class II €220 Class III


Or free of charge over two days instead of one on trunk roads :wink:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Invicta, Your avatar looks like you are being cheered at a Labour Party conference !


 The photo was taken of me some years ago now at an RCN event, me thinks it is time I changed it!

I would have been cheering at a Labour Party Conference years ago when the likes of the late Albert Booth, who I got to know personally in his later years, were running the country, but not now with the shower in the Labour Party, in fact I don't trust any politician these days in any party !


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

teemyob said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > My Winnibago Rialta is 2.66 metres high, 6.70 metres long and GVW 3.300 kg so what class with this be on the French Toll roads? We will be towing a trailer max weight 750kg so presumably this will incur additional costs.
> ...


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Invicta said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Invicta, Your avatar looks like you are being cheered at a Labour Party conference !
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Back to Tolls.

If you want to get some Idea of French Toll Costs, use mappy.

Choose Van for Class II calculations and Truck <12T for Class III Calculations.

TM


----------

